# How to compress video using winrar



## thakurlokesh (May 13, 2007)

Recently I downloaded a rar file which contains a video. The amazing thing is that the size of rar file is only 571 KB but when I extract the video from it, the size of video is 52.7 MB. I m very surprised to see that how a video can be compressed so much. How can i compress any video to very small size. I have uploaded that file, here is the link:
*www.MegaShare.com/174187
It is only 571 KB in size.


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 13, 2007)

That technique isn't very easily achieved using WINRAR.... You must have noticed that the video took a long time to Unrar.... However, I don't know of any such software to compress so agressively......


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 13, 2007)

does the video play correctly? btw, the softy wich claims to be tops in compression is kgb archiver, mayb that was used


----------



## satyamy (May 13, 2007)

in the properties of that video file
see properties
you can see 
Video Compression - MS-CRAM
search for that in google may be this is the reason for its compression


----------



## fun2sh (May 13, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> does the video play correctly? btw, the softy wich claims to be tops in compression is kgb archiver, mayb that was used



does KGB really works. i hav been seein its claim a lot that it can compress 100s MB into few KBs n includin VEDIO too. hows that posible. 

now i m dwnldin that file. wil tel u soon


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 13, 2007)

Holy ****!! the video works.....how is this possible????


----------



## sam_1710 (May 14, 2007)

but KGBArchiver really works!!
my fren got me some vids on a floppy.. u kno!! i took 8 hours to decompress and its total size was an @$$whooppin 500MB!!
jus wanted to share this wid ya guys!!


----------



## Third Eye (May 14, 2007)

thakurlokesh said:
			
		

> Recently I downloaded a rar file which contains a video. The amazing thing is that the size of rar file is only 571 KB but when I extract the video from it, the size of video is 52.7 MB. I m very surprised to see that how a video can be compressed so much. How can i compress any video to very small size. I have uploaded that file, here is the link:
> *www.MegaShare.com/174187
> It is only 571 KB in size.


Use KGB Archiver


----------



## saurabh kakkar (May 14, 2007)

u can also compress by windows compression method which is generally used to compress games on ptp ,torrents etc
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50736&highlight=how+to+use+wnidows+dos+command


----------



## s18000rpm (May 14, 2007)

if you want to attain such results (50-500MB in few MB/KBs) with KGB Archiver, then you better have a decent PC config, atleast 1GB RAM & a good proc. (like C2D), otherwise it'll take you days to compress such files & basically its a waste of time, unless you can WAIT that long.


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 14, 2007)

anyway we can know if kgb has been used gor compressing this video file? coz in the properties field, _compression used - MS-CRAM_ is given


----------



## cynosure (May 14, 2007)

I got a CD few years back. It had GTA3; Soldier of Fortune and 2 more games (I dont remember them). All on 1 CD. 
It took long to decompress and used MS-DOS prompt with zillions of ##es to decompress. Anyways. This sure is something!!!


----------



## clmlbx (May 14, 2007)

I would too like to know about this . I got nfsmw dvd that had 1 rar file which was just 900 kb . but it extracted to 2+ gb . that was mini image to run the game without dvd. I tried using winrar for it . but even at it best it only reduced  near 60 mb's to my file .


----------



## Projjwal (May 14, 2007)

I don't thing it is amazing compression.Every compressor use a very basic thing that is track the repitation of data in a file.That video is a screen Capture video so the maximum part of the video repeted many time.So,normally the size decress amazingly. I use normal windows compession on it & the size is just 15mb.& for zip in normal mode size is 6.somthing mb.I think it's compresed with winrar in best mode .That's all..


----------

